# opening photos in camera raw



## jamborta (May 8, 2010)

hi,

I have just started exploring lightroom to partly replace brige+photoshop, but one thing I cannot figure out if I click on edit in -&gt; edit in adobe photoshop, it opens it in photoshop directly, not in camera raw first, as it does in bridge. is there a way to open it in camera raw first?

thanks,
Tom


----------



## Bosse (May 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome,

You allready have CameraRAW built into Lightroom - the develop module. When you are done developing the RAWfile in LR you go to Photoshop to do whatever adjustments you want to do there.

If you still want to do your develop-edits in CameraRAW instead of Lightroom you can:
- open your RAW file via Bridge the way you are used to
- doubleclick on your RAW-file and it should open in CameraRAW
- or from inside Lightroom go via Meny &gt; Photo &gt; Edit In &gt; Open as Samrt Object in Photoshop. Doubleclicking on this Smart Object will open it in CameraRAW.


----------



## jamborta (May 8, 2010)

thanks a lot. i guess it is assumed that lightroom would replace the camera raw part of the process.


----------



## jamborta (May 8, 2010)

but I assume modifications made using camera raw do not show up in Lightroom too.


----------



## Bosse (May 8, 2010)

Lightroom has totally replaced Brige/CameraRAW for me. I open them very rarelly.

Lightroom and CameraRAW interacts. A RAW-edit done in CameraRAW (ACR) shows in LR and vice versa (but in LR you have to save those changes to XMP either automatically (go to catalog settings &gt; Metadata and put a check in front of "Automatically write..." or manually by highlighting the photo(s) and then cmd (on mac) / ctrl (on PC) + S (or in the menu under metadata). 

However if you have a newer version of LR and an older of ACR (or vice versa) maybe not all changes will show. Always be updated .


----------



## jamborta (May 8, 2010)

nice. i'm getting the hang of it now.


----------



## Bosse (May 8, 2010)

Take a look at this:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=6393.'

Have fun.

_Mod note: corrected link_


----------

